# Are Contact Lenses Supposed to be Uncomfortable?



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I've been wearing a trial pair of Acuvue (Oasys, I think) contact lenses since Thursday and they're pretty uncomfortable.  The optometrist said they're very good lenses and I shouldn't even feel them. But I'm aware of their presence at all times, especially when I move my eyes around. I think they irritate my eyelids, and also make my eyeballs slightly bloodshot. This is the second time I've tried contacts, and these are only marginally more comfortable than the last ones I wore.

Do you wear contacts? Do they feel comfortable on your eyes? Do you forget you have them on? Did you have to try a bunch of different types?

I'm seeing the optometrist again in a couple of days. Hopefully he'll know what to do. :blank


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

They're either the wrong size, the wrong brand, or you've got something stuck in your eyes. You're definitely not supposed to feel your contacts.

The brand I use is Night & Day, because I really hated taking my contacts in and out.


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

I've been wearing contacts for 5 or 6 years (Bausch & Lomb SofLens) and haven't had too many problems with discomfort. The first day or two that I had them it was a little weird and my eyes would water more than usual, but other than that I never really notice them unless they aren't positioned properly.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

You have been taking your contact lenses out at night, correct? I sometimes sleep in my contact lenses, which makes them more uncomfortable to wear (which is why I am going to switch to Night and Day). But in general, soft contact lenses should not be uncomfortable.


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

I think it's pretty normal to notice that they're there, but they shouldn't be uncomfortable. I'd request a change in brands.
Are you sure you didn't put them in incorrectly? If the edge is facing inward, they're going to hurt your eyes.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I have done contracts before when I was around 18... and it seem to be fine.. but recently I tried again and it was like something in my eye all the time.. like I had an eyelash in my eye.. my eyes tend to be dry and that might be causing the problem..


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I have the Oasys and I can't feel them when I wear them. Yours might be inside out? :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Kelly said:


> I have the Oasys and I can't feel them when I wear them. Yours might be inside out? :stu
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


I also wear Acuvue Oasys and do not feel them at all, even when they've been in for 12-14 hours.



Nicolay said:


> But I'm aware of their presence at all times, *especially when I move my eyes around.*


Sounds like they're inside-out. Same thing happens to me when I put mine in flipped the wrong way.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they're in the right way, but I'll try reversing them. If that doesn't work it might be the size or curvature. Or it might just be the brand. :stu


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, if reversing them doesn't work try switching to another brand.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I can't even get as far as putting contacts in my eye. I wish I could.

The optometrist acted like I was some sort of freak case they had never seen before and my eyes were completely bloodshot by the time they told me to just give up.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I once had those gimmicky contact lenses when i was little yanno the ones that give you snake eyes lol.

But yeah they irritated the crap out my eyes i dunno it was like when you get an eyelash stuck in your eyes type thing my eyes would be constantly watering so i just binned them.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

I use Focus, I don't wear them for more than one day at a time (I take them out every night, put them back in in the morning). I only feel them if a) they're in the wrong way or b) they've got something on them. Otherwise I never even notice they're there.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I wear Acuvue. You shouldn't be able to feel them at all. Make sure to rinse them well with solution before putting them in. I can only feel mine if there's something on them or I fall asleep in them.
Maybe the brand just isn't for you. I can't remember the first brand of contacts I tried several years ago, but for some reason they were uncomfortable so I switched.


----------



## HoneyyDew (Jan 15, 2009)

You're new with contacts, right? It killed me the first time I started wearing contacts, I got those bloodshot eyes and my eyes got all watery and I even get a running nose.. And I used the Oasys too. And, I still do and my eyes are perfectly fine when I put on contacts now. Well, except those random days where my eyes are reallyyyy dry due to 3 or 4 hours of sleep, so I get those same dreadful symptoms again. So, it could be that you may have dry eyes but I'm pretty sure you will get used to them. =]


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kelly said:


> I have the Oasys and I can't feel them when I wear them. Yours might be inside out? :stu


I just started wearing Oasys two days ago and it would be hard to put them in backward since they have that "123" imprint that will only look right if you have it right. I remember the old days when there were no such indicators and you actually had to look if the edge was cupped (correct) or sticking outward (inside out) and if you put them in wrong you figured out within minutes as they'd move around and be uncomfortable.

I was amazed by how exceedingly smooth and slippery Oasys is, also vastly firmer than the original Acuvue (that ceased production some months ago) and which I wore since 1990.

As for Nicolay, you normally don't feel your contacts. It's something you forget about just like you don't normally think about the feel of your socks.

Oasys does seem fairly comfortable, but the exceedingly dry air of winter with dew points below zero is going to dry out any lens, even the best.

Back in ancient times (1985) when I started wearing contacts one was supposed to follow a schedule where you'd wear the lenses progressively longer each day till you could handle them for a whole day.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I have never noticed the "123" thing. Where is it? I'm going to have to look.

Maybe it's because when I'm not wearing my contacts, I'm practically blind. There's no way I'd see writing on something that tiny.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I noticed it with the Acuvue Advance, but not with the Oasys (Maybe because I didn't look hard enough). The "123" should be close to the edge of the lens, but it may be difficult to locate because it's only slightly less transparent than the lens itself.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

GraceLikeRain said:


> You have been taking your contact lenses out at night, correct? I sometimes sleep in my contact lenses, which makes them more uncomfortable to wear (which is why I am going to switch to Night and Day). But in general, soft contact lenses should not be uncomfortable.


Don't sleep in your contact lenses unless they are designed for it, I got a corneal ulcer doing that. Having to go to the emergency room in the middle of the night blows. If you get one in the middle of your eye you need surgery, thankfully I only had to use drops for a while.

It took me a month to get used to my contacts when I first started using them, I would wake up every morning with reddened eyes and blind from the sun after I put my contacts in. I would go see the optometrist or call the eyeplace and ask you shouldn't feel your contacts barely at all.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been wearing them for 1 year plus and yes, they are much more comfortable than plain ol' specs. I even slept in with them! (But not advisable unless you feel that they already part of you)


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Nicolay said:


> I've been wearing a trial pair of Acuvue (Oasys, I think) contact lenses since Thursday and they're pretty uncomfortable.  The optometrist said they're very good lenses and I shouldn't even feel them. But I'm aware of their presence at all times, especially when I move my eyes around. I think they irritate my eyelids, and also make my eyeballs slightly bloodshot. This is the second time I've tried contacts, and these are only marginally more comfortable than the last ones I wore.
> 
> Do you wear contacts? Do they feel comfortable on your eyes? Do you forget you have them on? Did you have to try a bunch of different types?
> 
> I'm seeing the optometrist again in a couple of days. Hopefully he'll know what to do. :blank


Hey, I just got a sample pair of these as well. I was using Acuvue2 before. Which are basically crap. I have never tried another brand though.

You might just have sensitive eyes. I do. My eyes get dry and bloodshot from wearing contacts (though they say my eyes are very white and they can't tell I've ever worn contacts). The Oasys are a lot better, but I can still feel them a lot. They fit my eyes fine. But it's just that my eyes will start drying or straining after some time and I get eye aches. Just got a new prescription though, so that might be why.

Personally I always had a problem with my left eye because I have a scar inside that eyelid, which would always rub against the contact. It's much less noticable with these contacts though.

Also, make sure you are cleaning them really well, and look to see if there is any debris of anything on them before you place them in your eyes. I find if there is the smallest hint of dust I will feel it no matter what.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Uncomfy at the start, but you just get used to them


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

I had the similar problems with 1 Day Acuvue TruEye, they would even sting when I put them in. My optician switched me to 1 Day Acuvue Moist and changed the curvature and they suit me fine. Contact lenses should never be uncomfortable although if I haven't had much sleep and I wear them they can fall out.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

seastar said:


> ...if I haven't had much sleep and I wear them they can fall out.


You mean they simply fall out without you doing anything? I've never had a lens fall out except in rare cases where it was dislodged by water (like in a shower) or by rubbing my eyes. And in most of those cases, it doesn't even fall out -- just ends up folded up under my upper eye lid where I can go on a hunt trying to find it.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

mountain5 said:


> I can't even get as far as putting contacts in my eye. I wish I could.
> 
> The optometrist acted like I was some sort of freak case they had never seen before and my eyes were completely bloodshot by the time they told me to just give up.


That sounds like the experience I had. Getting them in was a MAJOR chore. It was like a 20 minute battle in front of the bathroom mirror. Finally after a few days I said "eff this" and returned them and got my money back. I now just walk around blind.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> You mean they simply fall out without you doing anything? I've never had a lens fall out except in rare cases where it was dislodged by water (like in a shower) or by rubbing my eyes. And in most of those cases, it doesn't even fall out -- just ends up folded up under my upper eye lid where I can go on a hunt trying to find it.


They sure do, if I'm still very sleepy, when I go out in the fresh air to work, I can feel my eyes start to water and reject them, and they simply pop out. I'm forever getting them lost in my eyes also. I always forget I'm wearing them and rub my eyes and then think oh no!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've somehow gotten them in my eyes backwards before. They kept slipping off my eye.

Contacts can definitely be annoying. It took me over an hour to get them in the first week, and I always felt them. But if they're the right lenses for you, you should get used to them after awhile. Your eyes might hate some brands though. It's up to you whether it's worth your time to keep trying.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

I rarely wear my contacts even though I see better with them. Getting them in is no problem: just pop them in and voila. Getting them out..well, I wind up looking like something out of 28 Days Later.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Really? All I do is move the lens over to the white of my eye and pinch it out. Takes a second.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

I got them 2 months ago, hard to put in at first and might feel weird, but after awhile they shouldnt be a problem


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

I got them 2 months ago, hard to put in at first and might feel weird, but after awhile they shouldnt be a problem


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 21, 2011)

Definitely they are of the wrong size or brand. I wear contact lenses from a long time and i never feel them. Ask your optometrists for disposable contact lenses. If they are prescribed to you. They are comfortable to use and doesn't need cleaning n all as we can dispose them daily  .


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

For the first few days, yes.

Mine felt horrible, and I felt I couldn't see as well I did with my glasses. Then after about a week or two, it was like I had nothing in my eyes at all. Totally used to them now.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I tried contacts once. I had a hard time putting them on, sticking something into my eye made me nervous. Once they were on, they felt fine, but I only had them for a minute to try. Then I had a hard time getting them out. I decided to keep wearing glasses.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I use acuvue and I do not feel uncomfortable or irritated, however I think I might have when I first started wearing them, I'm not sure. You may want to talk to your optometrist.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't wear them at all, plus they are dangerous if you get dirt in them it can cause an infection which can lead to blindness.


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 21, 2011)

I always prefer Disposable Contact Lenses as they are convenient to use also doesn't require regular cleaning, and also there is no danger of build up of protein layer on the lenses, and i have even noticed that people wearing permanent lenses have more problems then people wearing disposables. So disposables are far better option.


----------

